# New Doctor to be announced Sunday



## Herschel (Aug 1, 2013)

Supposedly a live studio audience for teh announcement with Zoe Bell hosting that's currently listed on the schedule as a Celebrity Mastermind rerun.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...12th-Doctor-may-be-unveiled-this-weekend.html

http://www.denofgeek.com/tv/doctor-who/26703/doctor-who-12th-doctor-to-be-announced-this-weekend


----------



## Morrus (Aug 1, 2013)

God, please let it be Peter Capaldi!

It won't be.  It can't be. Kids googling his past work?  Ouch!


----------



## Herschel (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm torn on Capaldi. I like the idea and the actor, it's just that he's had a fairly prominant role in both Fires of Pompei and in Torchwood: Children of Earth. I also found Freema Agyman a bit jarring after Doomsday and Karen Gillan was hard to recognize under the makeup in Fires of Pompei and both were basically throw-away side characters rather than central to the stories.

Of course it would be rather coincidental when looking at his World War Z IMDB listing:
*World War Z* 
W.H.O. Doctor


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 1, 2013)

Pau-ly Shore!
Pau-ly Shore!
Pau-ly Shore!
Pau-ly Shore!

"I'm the Doctor WEASel, budDY!"

Gilbert Gottfried?

"Daleks?  Son of a BI..."

Or perhaps Snoop Dogg?

"Damn..where is my Chronic...err...Sonic Screwdriver?"


----------



## Herschel (Aug 1, 2013)

Seeing Snoop taking a puff from his Chronic Screwdriver would make a great parody. Sometimes I wish I had photoshop.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 1, 2013)

Where is weem when you need him?  Probably doing that working thing and being selfishly productive...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Aug 1, 2013)

Not Dr. Ronnie! Skeevy Doctor.


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 1, 2013)

How about Peter Dinklage?


----------



## tomBitonti (Aug 1, 2013)

Who was the Doctor shown in the Doctor Timeline in the last episode (so far)?  I thought that would be the next Doctor.

Thx!

TomB


----------



## Morrus (Aug 1, 2013)

tomBitonti said:


> Who was the Doctor shown in the Doctor Timeline in the last episode (so far)?  I thought that would be the next Doctor.
> 
> Thx!
> 
> TomB




John Hurt?  No, he's a bit too old and famous to be the Doctor permanently!  

He's in the 50th anniversary special in November as a "forgotten/hidden" incarnation between Paul McGann and Christopher Ecclestone who did bad stuff and got disowned - at least that's what it looks like so far.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> He's in the 50th anniversary special in November as a "forgotten/hidden" incarnation between Paul McGann and Christopher Ecclestone who did bad stuff and got disowned - at least that's what it looks like so far.




The shots I had seen showed him in the same costume as McGann - that typically means it is the same Doctor, or a new Doctor just after his regeneration.  So, it may be that he's playing the same iteration as McGann, who has just been around long enough to age.  Unless you have some script-level intel?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2013)

Umbran said:


> The shots I had seen showed him in the same costume as McGann - that typically means it is the same Doctor, or a new Doctor just after his regeneration.  So, it may be that he's playing the same iteration as McGann, who has just been around long enough to age.  Unless you have some script-level intel?




It's all guesswork and clues.  Opinion, nothing more.  He's wearing McGann's waistcoat and Ecclestone's leather jacket.  And there are screens shots of exploding Daleks in a very time-war kinda way.

Matt Smith said in the last ep that that incarnation didn't take the name of the Doctor because of what he did.  My guess (it's a common guess, to be fair) is that he ended the time war with genocide.

Oh, and McGann has also filmed *something* but we don't know what.  I've heard rumours his regeneration into Hurt will be a mini-ep "prequel" before November.

But John Hurt actually said so a couple of months back; I can't find that quote to save my life, though!  One of the costume designers said so, too.

But, yeah; we don't know.  And the Who producers do like to misdirect.  Moffat swore at ComiC Con that the search for the new Doctor had only just begun, and yet they're announcing it on Sunday, so I don't believe *anything* they say.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> He's wearing McGann's waistcoat and Ecclestone's leather jacket.




Ah.  I'd noted McGann's waistcoat and cravat.  I hadn't noted Ecclestone's jacket!



> My guess (it's a common guess, to be fair) is that he ended the time war with genocide.




I thought that the Doctor ended the Time War with genocide (or, as close to - by putting a time lock on the Time Lords and the Daleks) has already been stated in-series.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Ah.  I'd noted McGann's waistcoat and cravat.  I hadn't noted Ecclestone's jacket!
> 
> I thought that the Doctor ended the Time War with genocide (or, as close to - by putting a time lock on the Time Lords and the Daleks) has already been stated in-series.




Yep; that's not in question. The question is whether it was McGann or Hurt, and just how much fire and killage also occurred.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 2, 2013)

Of course, the Doctor has a special relationship with the Daleks- even though he passed on the opportunity to wipe them out in the Tom Baker era, he DID trick Davros into sending the Hand of Omega into Skaros's sun, making it go nova, then homing back to the Dalek's ship to destroy it (during the Sylvester McCoy era).

So he had tried genocide on the Daleks before.  He just "got it right"- or at least got more of them- during the Time War.

So whether that was actually enough to have him not take u the mantle of "The Doctor" is...an open question, to say the least.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 2, 2013)

He killed the Timelords as well as the Daleks and probably a whole lot of innocents too, so yeah it was genocide of at least two entire species including his own

and personally I'm still sticking with Hurt is he Valeyard theory

and Capaldi is 55 which iirc was the same age as Hartnell making him the eldest new doctor by a wide margin


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2013)

Tonguez said:


> He killed the Timelords as well as the Daleks and probably a whole lot of innocents too, so yeah it was genocide of at least two entire species including his own
> 
> and personally I'm still sticking with Hurt is he Valeyard theory
> 
> and Capaldi is 55 which iirc was the same age as Hartnell making him the eldest new doctor by a wide margin




Much as I'd love that, it won't be Capaldi, I don't think.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 2, 2013)

Doctor  - who?


----------



## Herschel (Aug 2, 2013)

I like how Paul McGann has stated directly he was away working and hadn't even visited the Doctor Who set. Which set, the one where the pictures were taken of the Zygon, etc., the brand new Cardiff set, the old Cardiff set and it's not like there are dozens of other places they could have filmed his bits. 

I also find is strange that Capaldi is the same age Hartnell was when he first aired in the role. Hartnell looked like he was in his 70s. Troughton was 46, Pertwee 51, Tom Baker was 40 when he started but all looked older. Different times also, I guess. Colin Baker was also around 40, so was Eccleston, McCoy was the same age as Colin Baker so 43ish, Tennant and McGann were 37 IIRC so Peter Davidson and Matt Smith are fairly prominant outliers while Baker, Baker, McCoy, McGGann, Eccleston, Tennant and maybe Troughton were the "norm". .


----------



## Janx (Aug 2, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Ah.  I'd noted McGann's waistcoat and cravat.  I hadn't noted Ecclestone's jacket!




He's also carrying McGann's sonic screwdriver in his left inside breast pocket!  And, if I'm not mistaken, those are Ecclestone's knickers he's got on.


----------



## Herschel (Aug 2, 2013)

The botton shot here http://www.sfx.co.uk/2013/04/18/doctor-who-50th-anniversary-tennant-smith-and-john-hurt-filming-a/ made me think "Valyard in the 50th also?"


----------



## Morrus (Aug 2, 2013)

Janx said:


> , those are Ecclestone's knickers he's got on.




?!?!

The mind boggles.


----------



## Herschel (Aug 2, 2013)

What would almost be hilarious is with all of this build up Matt's Doctor actually regenerates in the 50th. Especially  where he essentially "merges" with Tennant's (now no longer single-hearted) Doctor once again at the helm (no chance of that really). There's a twist for ya. MOFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAT!


----------



## Janx (Aug 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> ?!?!
> 
> The mind boggles.




I was just picking on you and Umbran for all the "who's wearing whose" observations.  Some of us like Dr. Who, but don't delve into the fashion side of the show...


----------



## Herschel (Aug 2, 2013)

Who could argue with this fashion sense?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, as Colin Baker observed, better to be the camel in the tent, pissing out... He wanted a costume more like Eccelston's. One of the DVD extras has someone CGI splicing an different costume on Baker (I think it was Twin Dilemma), and Baker's enthusiastic reaction.

Besides, everyone knows the Doctor wears Tom Baker Underoos.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 4, 2013)

If you consider Colin Baker to be a Landsknecht it almost makes sense: 

"What made the Landsknechte so conspicuous was their elaborate dress, which they adopted from the Swiss, but later took to even more dramatic excess. Maximilian I exempted them from the prevalent sumptuary laws as an acknowledgement of their "...short and brutish" lives. Doublets (German: Wams), deliberately slashed at the front, back and sleeves with shirts and other wear pulled through to form puffs of different-colored fabric, so-called puffed and slashed; parti-colored hose (or Gesses); jerkins (German: Lederwams); ever-broader flat beret-type hats (German: Tellerbarrets) with tall feathers; and broad flat shoes, made them bodies of men that could not be mistaken."


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2013)

5 minutes to go. My bet is on Daniel Rigby (the bloke from the BT ads). What do I get if I'm right?


----------



## sabrinathecat (Aug 4, 2013)

A virtual round of applause from me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 4, 2013)

And it's Peter Capaldi!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2013)

YEEEEES!!! Goal!!!!

Now for the Malcolm Tucker / Doctor pastiches.... too sweary for EN World though!


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 4, 2013)

Great choice. Superb actor. Loved his performance in Torchwood.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 4, 2013)

Nine years older than Troughton, five years older than Pertwee; same age as Hartnell.  The Doctor is older than me.  Everything is as it should be.

William Hartnell         8 January 1908       (55)
 Patrick Troughton      25 March 1920        (46)
 Jon Pertwee              7 July 1919             (50)
 Tom Baker                20 January 1934      (40)
 Peter Davison            13 April 1951           (29)
 Colin Baker                8 June 1943            (40)
 Sylvester McCoy        20 August 1943        (44)
 Paul McGann             14 November 1959   (36)
 Chris Eccleston          16 February 1964     (41)
 David Tennant           18 April 1971            (34)
 Matt Smith                28 October 1982       (27)
 Peter Capaldi             14 April 1958            (55)


----------



## Herschel (Aug 5, 2013)

I still find it almost odd how much younger than Hartnell he looks but otherwise I'm happy. I think he'll be a lot less physical/slapstick and more patrician/authoritarian.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 5, 2013)

Dalek: "Who are you?"

The Doctor: "I'm the f****** Doctor you ******* ****! Now **** the **** **** ****** and ******* with your ******** or so help me I will ***** **** ***** ******** *** ****** **** *******."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 5, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Dalek: "Who are you?"
> 
> The Doctor: "I'm the f****** Doctor you ******* ****! Now **** the **** **** ****** and ******* with your ******** or so help me I will ***** **** ***** ******** *** ****** **** *******."




Huh- that looks like part of the transcript of Samuel L. Jackson's audition for the part...


----------



## Morrus (Aug 5, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Huh- that looks like part of the transcript of Samuel L. Jackson's audition for the part...




Jackson is weaksauce compared to Malcolm Tucker.


----------



## Raunalyn (Aug 5, 2013)

I find it deliciously ironic that his IMDB listing has him in World War Z as a W.H.O. Doctor.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0134922/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 5, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Jackson is weaksauce compared to Malcolm Tucker.




Say that to his face...


----------



## Herschel (Aug 5, 2013)

Raunalyn said:


> I find it deliciously ironic that his IMDB listing has him in World War Z as a W.H.O. Doctor.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0134922/[/QUOTE]
> 
> I find it funny that so many people have been posting/tweeting it well after I did like it's new.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Aug 5, 2013)

Herschel said:


> I still find it almost odd how much younger than Hartnell he looks but otherwise I'm happy. I think he'll be a lot less physical/slapstick and more patrician/authoritarian.




He didn't grow up with the deprivations of WWI and WWII? Or the dubious conditions and effects of lesser nutrition of those times? Not to mention probably not growing up an orphan?
Hopefully he will get some good stories to shine in.


----------



## MerricB (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh, so very, very happy. And tired. (I stayed up until 4am to watch the telecast...)

It will be fascinating to see how he approaches it, and to see the change in style of story.

Cheers!


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 5, 2013)

Morrus said:


> YEEEEES!!! Goal!!!!
> 
> Now for the Malcolm Tucker / Doctor pastiches.... too sweary for EN World though!




Yeah already seen one MTV "script" that claims the new Doctor will spend the  whole new season navigating the intricacies of the Galfrey bureaucracy  but way too freking sweary for Dalek plungered ENworld


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 6, 2013)

http://io9.com/neil-gaiman-says-a-black-actor-was-offered-doctor-who-b-1044089066


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Aug 7, 2013)

"MY OPINION (which is not Canon) is that the regeneration limit is a lot like the speed limit. You can break it, but things get a lot more dangerous if you do. The Time Lords were the traffic cops: they enforced the limit. With them gone, the Doctor can keep regenerating beyond 13, but with consequences."

His opinion is much better than just "the Time Lords are gone" like I was thinking. Opens up alot of story to see the consequences of additional regenerations.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 7, 2013)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> "MY OPINION (which is not Canon) is that the regeneration limit is a lot like the speed limit. You can break it, but things get a lot more dangerous if you do. The Time Lords were the traffic cops: they enforced the limit. With them gone, the Doctor can keep regenerating beyond 13, but with consequences."
> 
> His opinion is much better than just "the Time Lords are gone" like I was thinking. Opens up alot of story to see the consequences of additional regenerations.




Seems reasonable to me.


----------

